# Clavier en panne, que faire ?



## inger22 (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai d'abord cherché dans le forum les différents posts relatifs à mon pb et me permets d'en ouvrir un nouveau. ce matin, mon PBG4 15'' une fois allumé, le clavier ne répondait plus mis à part les touches situées à droite, cad les touches U I O P, J K L M, ? . / §. 
A la place des lettres qui devraient apparaîtrent ce sont des chiffres. 
Aucune des autres touches du clavier ne répond.
je n'ai versé aucun liquide.
j'ai branché un clavier USB (ouf, je suis au boulot, alors je peux faire des essais et vous écrire d'un autre ordi), il fonctionne correctement.
j'imagine que c'est donc le clavier qui a un pb, qqun peut-il me dire que faire ??? ah oui, je ne suis bien sûr plus sous garantie...
merci beaucoup par avance  
cordialement
inger22


----------



## zerozerosix (24 Mai 2006)

Tu sembles atteint du syndrome du "Verrouillage Numérique" que les anglosaxons appellent "Numeric Lock". C'est en général mortel en 24 heures. A tout hasard essaye d'appuyer sur "Verr Num" ou "Num Lock" sur ton clavier (peut-être te faudra t'il appuyer en plus sur la touche Fn + Verr Num). Si tu survis à l'opérations, alors tu es guéri, sinon...


----------



## FredStrasbourg (24 Mai 2006)

Peut-être est-ce une connerie, mais la touche verr.num. (verrouillage du pavé numérique) n'est-elle pas activée ?
Sinon, as-tu effectué les réparations système nécessaire ? (onyx, autorisations...)
Un problème de configuration clavier dans les préférences système ?
Je dis ça, c'est pour aider...

[Edit] Oups... Grillé


----------



## inger22 (24 Mai 2006)

merci de vos réponses siiiii rapides
je vais de ce pas vérifier la touche vérouill de l'ordi (je ne suis pas à côté de l'ordi, je vais le bouger)
qu'est-ce que les réparations système nécessaires (onyx, autorisations...) ??


----------



## inger22 (24 Mai 2006)

MERCI !!! à Zérozérosix et Fredlimacher, oui après avoir appuyé sur la touche verr num le clavier s'est remis à fonctionner :love: !!!! j'ai quasi honte d'avoir monopolisé un post pour ça,  ça sent la débutante...bonne journée à tous et encore merci


----------



## zerozerosix (24 Mai 2006)

De rien  Bonne journée


----------



## SolitarWolf (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, 
j'ai le même probleme sur un Ibook G4 tournant sous Mac OS X Tiger.

Ce sont les touches a,q,w,r,f,v, F1 Caps Lock et "retour" qui sont bloquées. Il me semble que c'est la zone gauche de mon clavier qui est touchée...
C'est arrivé après avoir nettoyé le clavier avec un tissu humidifié.

J'ai soulevé la partie clavier, mais a part de la poussière, rien de remarquable ne s'était glissé entre le clavier et le reste de la machine. 

Peut on  retirer les touches ? (sachant que celles de mon ancien Pc me sont restées dans les mains quand j'ai voulu les retirer pour les nettoyer...)

Merci de me donner une réponse.

@+


----------



## ReggySan (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous et peut être allez vous pouvoir m'aider !

depuis peu j'ai les flèches du clavier de mon ibook G4 qui ne répondent plus.
- J'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons possibles entre les num lock et les caps lock et les fn+pomme etc...
- J'ai fait un hardware test et tout semble ok
- J'ai réparé les autorisations et tout va bien
- J'ai lancé Onyx et il est content de lui, lui aussi

quelqu'un pourrait il me dire ce qu'il reste à essayer avant le sav de la fnac, je suis prêt à tout, please help !!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Juillet 2006)

Tu es certain que le SAV de la FNAC est le plus raisonnable (financièrement) ? 
Si j'étais toi je me tournerai vers l'Apple Care


----------



## ReggySan (11 Juillet 2006)

je l'ai acheté à la fnac il y a moins d'un an, c'est pour ça que je parle du sav de la fnac, sinon je pensais à acheter la apple care pour l'occasion histoire qu'ils viennent me changer la pièce défectueuse (si il y en a une) à la maison.

sauf si vous pouvez me trouver la manip qui peut me sortir de cette mauvaise passe ...


----------

